

Ask HN: Tor network, can it be used for anything else? - uptownhr

Does anyone know if the Tor network is available for uses other than browsing with their Tor browser? For example, if I wanted to make an anonymous communication app, will I be able to tap into the Tor network? If not, are there other networks like Tor where it is open for others to use for their purposes?
======
sbenfsck
Sure, you can create a server with a foot in the regular internet and one in
TOR. for that matter create two.

Receive https traffic at your Internet address, , then ship across TOR from
one onion address to your other TOR connection then back on the Internet.

This is useful for hiding metadata, most importantly, you will have to work to
protect the user's client to internet web server end. And protect your ssl
keys from NSLs or government sponsored hacking.

"we have always been at war with EastAsia"

------
abiko
Yeah you can. you can make Tor only service that is accessible only via Tor
network using Tor handles (URLs), or use Tor network to send requests via it.

------
schenecstasy
Drugs

